
Ray Dalio's post-election financial outlook - mikedouglas
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/reflections-trump-presidency-one-week-after-election-ray-dalio
======
kyleblarson
Interesting to note that James Comey directly reported to Dalio at Bridgewater
a few years back.

